# Amazon Logistics



## Ihaterideshare (Aug 26, 2018)

Been doing Prime Now but new to Logistics . Amazon just opened up a new Logistics warehouse in my market. I had 36 packages on my first 4 hr block and had hard time arranging those packages in order. How do you guys sort packages?Thank you.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Read the stickies at the top of the subforum.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ihaterideshare said:


> Been doing Prime Now but new to Logistics . Amazon just opened up a new Logistics warehouse in my market. I had 36 packages on my first 4 hr block and had hard time arranging those packages in order. How do you guys sort packages?Thank you.


I sort alphabetically by street name


----------



## family07 (Jul 2, 2016)

I sort by delivery number which is actually your stop on your itinerary. There should be a white label on each package which shows you your route number, delivery number and package number.
I place all mailers organized by delivery number in an IKEA bag in my front seat. Boxes go in my trunk from stop 1-19. Stops 20-29 go behind my passenger seat. STOPS 30-39 go behind my seat.
Good luck

I attached a graph someone gave me when I first started, hope it helps


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Sort by RC number in the upper right hand of the label. They roughly are in the correct order for the itinerary. Lowest numbers first, and highest numbers last if you follow the routing on their maps.

I got a 3 hr today to Cary, with 21 packages.


----------



## Ihaterideshare (Aug 26, 2018)

Thank you all!


----------

